# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Politika në Shqipëri po dëmton ekonominë!

## Mr-Bledi

Sali-Edi gjithmone nxjerrin ndonje avaz te ri per ceshtjen e "shekullit" hapjen e kutive edi kerkon te hape kutite se ka frik se mos falimenton, Sala nuk hap kutite se brena mund te gjesh buke te mykur dhe jo flete votimi! Nqs do fillojne perseri zgjedhjet ekonomia e vendit do te shkonte ne "0" dhe ne fund e ha gjithmone populli i thjeshte! 
A jemi ne te zote ta zgjidhim kete problem dhe si?

----------


## bindi

Eeee çfare mund te presesh nga politikane te tille , qe jane te çveshur totalishte nga ndjenja
e sensit te berjes politike kombtare...!

ps. Sa keq qe zgjedhsit shqiptaret nuk kane nje alternative te trete...,sepse keto dy te parat jane konzumuar, korruptuar dhe kompromituar katerciprishte....

----------


## Zoti Basha

"Politika ne Shqiperi podemton ekonomine!" 

Miremengjes kastor!

----------


## SEa

Politiken  dhe  ekonomine  ne  shqiperi e  demton vetem  kryetari partise  socialiste.

----------


## TetovaMas

Parlamenti i Shqiperise , eshte dhe do te mebetet, *INDUSTRI E HAJDUTEVE DHE KRIMINELEVE*

----------


## Fresku

yrrrraaa, yxhym mamluk. Na duhet nje plan 2 vjecar per t'a bere vendin tone superfuqi. Shqipetaret zbuluan Shqiperine edhe, Shqipetaret po pushtojne Shqiperine. (Duam  buke Duam buke Yrrrrraaaaa). Kembet e shpejta faqja e bardh, po nga te vesh e te marresh dhene ?? Ka njerez ne bote qe edhe t'i paguash nuk e hedhin letren ne toke edhe nuk futen pa rradhe, sic ka edhe te tjere qe edhe t'i paguash te rrine ne rradhe nuk rrine dot. Varet se si e kupton tjetri lumturine, te miren, te bukuren. Per dike rremuja, pislliku, grindja, xhurma, e krekosura eshte lumturi, gje me e mire nuk ka. Per te tjere keto jane te pa pranueshme. Politika eshte edhe edukate edhe cdo person e shpreh me mundesite qe ka, ashtu sic eshte edukuar. Tjeter te rritesh ne liri e me barkun plot e te lexosh autore te ndryshem, e tjeter neper vend pa vend edhe ku i vetmi mendim eshte <lufte per egzistenze> 
* Politika në Shqipëri po dëmton ekonominë!*  Ekonomine e opingave te Sheros. 
Une do beja nje pyetje ndryshe. çfare i mungon ose i duhet ndryshuar edukates tone.  Do te doja te pyesja me shprese qe mos te bie edhe une ne pyetjet pa kuptim. çfare i mungon ose i duhet ndryshuar edukates tone. Duke cilesuar veprimet, gjestet e mira, me vlere, edhe duke goditur, veçuar ato te keqia, te shemtuara, jo me vlere per Shqiperine.
Jetojme te rrethuar me nje pafundesi simbolesh, si ata shoqerore si familja, farefisi, shoku, krushqia etjer etjer e deri tek te tjera pa fund si , figurat gjuhesore, ritet fetare, gjestet e mirësjelljes, mitet e legjendat, ritualet popullore (folklorike), shakara, gjuha poetike , etjer
Edukata fillon nga e shkuara edhe percillet ne te ardhmen. Ka shume faktore qe e perbejne. Cilet jane keta faktore, kush eshte pergjegjes per percjelljen e tyre. Veprimet e individit nuk jane pa asnje "perse".Sjellja është gjithmonë rezultat i një mendimi te vetedijshem ose jo. Edhe mendimi më primitiv nuk është i shtyrë vetëm nga emocione (instikti. ..), por ka një mendim lidhur me -"të marrë, te arrij atë që dua"-.
Ajo qe une pyes eshte ; si te ndihmojne veten edhe nepermjet vetes te tjeret, qe Shqiperia te behet e qyteteruar, me e qyteteruar.
( me qyterim kuptoj -"një menyre/forme te menduari, qe vetëm kur është(kur t'a kemi) e pranuar dhe e përbashkët, mund të jetë ose të bëhet qytetare" ) Njerezit kane lindur per njeri tjetrin, ose di t'i edukosh ose do i vuash(marco aurelio). 
Edhe diçka, shkruani shkurt sepse kjo teme eshte pa fund, edhe perdorni sa me shume fjale te bukura shqipe. Ju lutem shkruani shqip edhe korigjoni edhe te tjeret deri sa te arrijme te gjithe bashke te kuptohemi, ne Shqip.
Po filloj me ato qe nuk me pelqejne, e qe mendoj duhen ndryshuar. 1-Kur i lene femijet pafundesisht te pa kontrolluar te bejne si duan edhe papritmes fillojne t'u ulurasin. Mendoj, i mjeri femi dhe i shkrreti i rritur qe natyra i ka dhuruar pushtet per diçka qe nuk eshte i vetedijshem. 2- Kur i shkojne nga mbrapa kudo femijeve per t'i ushqyer. Nje nga format me direkte te edukimit te individit per shoqeri eshte menyra e ngrenjes. 3-Kur nje femije rrezohet edhe nxitojne me vrap per t'a ngritur, ndihmuar. Mire eshte qe te perpiqet t'a zgjidhe problemin vete edhe te ndergjegjesohet per pasojat. Me e tmerrshme eshte kur i bertititet per pse u rrezua. 4- Kur u flasin femijeve, por edhe te tjereve ne gjuhe te huaja edhe jo ne shqip, per te treguar çfare? Kjo eshte mendjelehtesi, te rritur te pa rritur. Ato qe me pelqejne : Veshjet me shije dhe te thjeshta, ata qe flasin me ze te ulet, qe nuk shtyjne, qe nuk prekin tjetrin, qe rrespektojne rradhen. Ju lutem gjuhen shqipe. Mirupafshim

----------


## Beran

S'e keni iden Top Channel si e pershkruan edhe qfare imazhi i shfaq Shqiperise ne vendet tjera e cila mbeshtet Edvinin.
Nuk eshte problemi se nxjerin dicka te shekullit Saliu edhe Rama,problemi eshte sepse Rama pengon integrimin e Shqiperise ne BE,gjithashtu pengon leberalizimin e vizave ,ndersa ju bythqyra shqipfoles qe s'jeni Shqiptare njejt si Edvini e mbeshtetni ate ne protesta,e i jepni vote.
Eshte mbushur nena Shqiperi me romë e grek,te cilet shiten Shqiptare.

Zgjohuni goditnja Edvinin e jo qeverine.

----------


## SKRAPARI

> Eeee çfare mund te presesh nga politikane te tille , qe jane te çveshur totalishte nga ndjenja
> e sensit te berjes politike kombtare...!
> 
> ps. Sa keq qe zgjedhsit shqiptaret nuk kane nje alternative te trete...,sepse keto dy te parat jane konzumuar, korruptuar dhe kompromituar katerciprishte....



si s`paske alternative ti? ne shqiperi jane me dhjetra parti politike

----------


## bindi

> si s`paske alternative ti? ne shqiperi jane me dhjetra parti politike


vertet ka mini parti, por ,kur e shikon keto parti te vogla ,te gjitha jane variante te
te pd apo ps ...qe ne fakt jane te lidhur me grupe interesash te ngushta te njeres apo tjetres pale...

----------


## Bardhi

> Sali-Edi gjithmone nxjerrin ndonje avaz te ri per ceshtjen e "shekullit" hapjen e kutive edi kerkon te hape kutite se ka frik se mos falimenton, Sala nuk hap kutite se brena mund te gjesh buke te mykur dhe jo flete votimi! Nqs do fillojne perseri zgjedhjet ekonomia e vendit do te shkonte ne "0" dhe ne fund e ha gjithmone populli i thjeshte! 
> A jemi ne te zote ta zgjidhim kete problem dhe si?


Edhe ne Kosove po e demton.

----------


## EpiKada

Ne i themi nje fjale popullore 

Dielli duket qe ne mengjes kur lind edhe jo kur perendon

Politika shqipetare ashtu e ka nisur qe ne mengjese e nuk kam shume shprese se do ndryshoje kjo situate.... 
Qe nga 90' e deri me sot te gjejme 1 politikan qe se ka ngopur xhepin me leket e djersen e popullit ndac PS e ndac PD, pasi kjo nuk eshte ceshtje me cilen jemi 
pa harruar Piramidat etj.... e gjithe ajo histori qe na detyroi te arratisemi te gjithe
neper EVROME E USA....

Sa te kemi ne krye Salen e Nanon edhe kompanjine e bukur qe i mbeshtet
sa mos te ndryshoi mentaliteti edhe ndienjat nuk ka per te ndryshuar Shqiperia.

----------


## Mr-Bledi

EpiKada, n.q.s ne vazhdojme akoma edhe me shume tu besojme pallavrave te tyre, budalleqeve, ofendimeve qe na bejne kur shkojne per vizite ne shtetet e tjera etj... 
Atehere ku do te shkojme ne si popull Shqipetare.... 

Sali-u thote se eshte rrit ekonomia e Shqiperise me 4.7% ku gjoja as franca nuk ka aq rritje keto muajt e fundit :S. 
Nderkohe qe dita-dites po mbyllen shume biznese private dhe shume punonjes ne shtet po hiqen nga puna :S
si mendon ti se duhet ti lejojme qe keta te tallen me me ne???

----------


## EpiKada

EpiKada, n.q.s ne vazhdojme akoma edhe me shume tu besojme pallavrave te tyre, budalleqeve, ofendimeve qe na bejne kur shkojne per vizite ne shtetet e tjera etj... 
Atehere ku do te shkojme ne si popull Shqipetare.... 

Sali-u thote se eshte rrit ekonomia e Shqiperise me 4.7% ku gjoja as franca nuk ka aq rritje keto muajt e fundit :S. 
Nderkohe qe dita-dites po mbyllen shume biznese private dhe shume punonjes ne shtet po hiqen nga puna :S
si mendon ti se duhet ti lejojme qe keta te tallen me me ne???[/URL][/B][/QUOTE]

Mr - Bledi you're right..... ke te drejte shume te drejete po fakti eshte se te dy kemi te drejete 
Po sala na ka shitur me kohe se eshte i shitur edhe jo vetem ai nga politikanet tane ai eshte Kreu....
i themi edhe nje fjale popullore Koka urdheron .....edhe ...... vepron 

po skemi cte bejeme kur u ndame keto na rane e ne na ra e do ta heqim tani 
neper tragjedite.... qe heqim cdo dite ...... 
se kush e ka marre Rivieren Shqipetare Femijet e sales 
po ato 225 km2 kush ja dha Greqise???! Sala trimi 
po centralin nuklear ne Shkoder per ke do e ndertoje ??!
Per energji per Italine ,,,,, kombit duhet ti dalin per zot BIJE NENASH 

JO PLEHERA E FUNDURINA QE SHIKOJENE SI E SI TE MBUSHIN XHEPAT MIRE E MIRE 
EDHE PASTAJ KU TE KAM PARE .....  :i terbuar:  KJO ESHTE POLITIKA E QELBUR SHQIPETARE FATKEQESISHT......

----------


## mario_kingu

ka qen me kohe e demtuar ska ca demtohet me duket pyetje vler kjo 

nuk ke cpret nga qeverit shqiptare te degjenerume 

rrespkete

----------

